# Romance Scamming



## Hippo (27 August 2011)

> Die Partnersuche im Internet ist längst salonfähig, viele Menschen suchen online nach Mr. oder Mrs. Right. Doch nicht immer geraten sie an den Richtigen: Mit üblen Tricks nutzen Betrüger die romantischen Gefühle der Bindungswilligen aus.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...ng-gebrochenes-herz-verlorenes-geld-1.1135492


----------



## Nixe (28 August 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...ng-gebrochenes-herz-verlorenes-geld-1.1135492


 
_Ich meine das,dass Internet mittlerweile die grösste Partnerschaftsvermittlung sein mag.
_

_Allerdings meine ich auch das,dass Internet mittlerweile der grösste Partnerschaftskiller ist._

*....*Schöne Worte*....*

In der virtuellen Welt 
 wo nur das Geschriebene zählt,
nichts persönlich körpernah,
 läuft man sehr leicht der Gefahr,
 sich in etwas zu verrennen,
 ohne wirklich es zu kennen,
 zu dir liebe Worte dringen,
 und nur deshalb schön sie klingen,
 weil der,der diese Worte schreibt,
 sehr oft im verborgenem bleibt.

 Man weiß nicht, wer es wirklich ist
 und man nur für sich draus schliesst
 ob es Der jetzt oder Sie ???

 Sicher sein kann man sich nie, 
 diese Worte auch so meint ,
 Oft wird deshalb auch geweint.
 Viele Tränen und auch Schmerzen,
 Kummer und gebrochene Herzen,
 bleiben dann am End davon 

 und das alles nur 




 für ein Phantom


----------

